

Live hard, pivot hard - jng
http://jonbho.net/2012/01/26/live-hard-pivot-hard/

======
rexf
This isn't pivoting. This is smart marketing to the right audience.

Never mind the fact that Pivot is yet another startup buzzword, pivoting is
what Instagram did [0]: completely change their app from check-ins (think
Foursquare) to a simple photo sharing app network with filters.

For even more info, this TC article [1] is a possible start of the Pivot
buzzword trend.

[0]:<http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/08/instagram-a-pivotal-pivot/>
[1]:[http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/mike-maples-you-have-to-
be-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/mike-maples-you-have-to-be-willing-
to-throw-it-all-away-video/)

------
simondlr
This reminds in a similar manner about the time when I did amateur theater.
Considering that we kinda sucked, the director asked of us to do a run where
we exaggerated every action and word and just basically go over the top. It
got us performing better much faster than just incrementing slowly but surely.
Going to the extreme makes you realise where in the middle is the best.

